# 66 lemans convert rolling resto started



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I'm 2 banjo bolts away from driving it. Got the front end rebuilt. Like the way it sets althought the rear springs are next along with clean paint and repair of the third member. Floor pans. interior and top are have all showed up. Since it's parchment and white It will sit in a closet until paint work is done. BUT it will be driven during this process...
I think the new wheels look good.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome!! Bet it feels better now. Keep it up!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

even having one in the garage behind me it amazes me how sharp the lines of these cars are every time i see a pic...like the knockoffs on your rims and i always liked the shark gills of the LeMans...looks like a big ole hammerhead ready to rip a stingray into shreds....:cheers 

Just a suggestion on the rears, these car set low as they came if you plan on running wide tires you may want to get the HD springs which i think are the vert ones, even so i had to add air bags to stiffen them just a bit so it did not rub over speed bumps.

I bet you all ready get people slowing down to stare at that sweet old ride in your drive...


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Insta... I seem to have plenty of clearance even with it sagging. Ended up going 15x8's 4.25 backspace with 225 60 15's all the way around it. BUT I haven't driven it yet. Gonna bounce in the rear when I do as the shocks are junk. Should find a rub quick if it's gonna do it.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

225's should clear just fine....get a set of monroe gasmatics good bang for a little buck and i really am glad i got the bags, set them up independantly and i can adjust and level it (only using around 8psi) and it handles with much less body roll too.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Got some more stuff done. Got the floor boards in And working on the passenger side fender. It was pretty bent PLUS someone drilled 18 holes in it. Getting closer.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking good.
They must of fixed that fender on the car. Now with it off, hammer and a dolly will get it straighter. Looks really rust free. That bottom corner is usually rotted off the car.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like nice work so far, this will be one nice cruiser when your finished.

Parchment/white interior in a vert is so nice and the wheels totally rock. :cheers

I think it's cool that people appreciate the Tempests and Lemans rather than clone them into GTO's. They are such cool cars in their own right. I mean, those are some neat names for a car model and they had specific trim that fit the bodylines and added unique character. And they make great "sleapers" because they are not GTO's. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah someone has done some body work all over this thing. Thankfully it was the owners previous to the last as he's the one that drilled all the holes. This car has been fixed before but it was done well but 10+ years ago. All and all it's coming together nicely. Thanks for the compliment on the wheels.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Alky. The wheels look great, and Tempest's and Leman's have the killer looks themselves......and they're rarer every day. That car just looks MEAN.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree but then again i am a little biased.....
Tempest - 
1.
a violent windstorm, especially one with rain, hail, or snow.
2.
a violent commotion, disturbance, or tumult. 

and we all know what LeMans is...arty:
i have always been drawn to the "faces" our brand put on our cars, tell me with those gills that does'nt look like a hammerhead shark, Always thought my 69' bird looked like a hawk...there is nothing more identifiable coming at you than a Pontiac...even the wife and daughter call Catalinas from a 1/4 mile away.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guy's and I couldn't be happier keeping it originalish. I agree with the front end. Just pure muscle, mean looking. Character. Absolutely my favorite body style. To get lucky enough to find a convertible. Dreams come true. As much as I love me a GTO. I can make it run like one if'n I want. Should stand out as like's been said. Not many "Lemans" running around. So anyway I got the floors smoothed out coated sealed and insulated. Next ... On to that fender again. I beat and banged and hammered and bent and dollied until I got it close enough. Almost got it straight enough. Gotta work on the door/fender edges. I HATE doing body work. I mean really. but it's cheaper if I do it. I HATE bondo but is a nessacry evil at times. I'm not smart enough to lay it thin enough so I guess I add extra work sanding it all off. Thankfully it's pretty straight ;and doesnt need much This fender is the worst part. I'm slowly getting it and may give out but won't give up.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Also got a 326 emblem in from an ebay purchase. Only thing I am missing is the actual lemans letters on both sides. Well I have 1 e. Thankfully they repop them.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok.. Did I mention I hate doing body work? I guess I only have 6-8 hrs in this fender/door and it is getting closer. Did I mention I hate body work? Got the fender/hood/door all aligned. Gonna slowly work my way around the car until it's ready to paint. 












Started taking the seats apart. Top half... Near perfect. Pad burlap and all. Bottom half.... JUNK. Well the seat base is fine (or will be blasted and repainted) but the springs are junk. Bummer ya can't just buy bottom seat pads/burlap along with the available bottom springs. So I need a couple three hundred dollors to finish up the seats.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like your on it....do one panel at a time and get them as smooth as you can then sand to 180....then a few coats of grey 2K over your black epoxy and do it all over again with 220 ....rinse. repeat 400, rinse repeat 600....LOL, isnt body work fun. FYI the front door edge according to fischer body book will set 1/32 in from the front fender rear edge for clearance, watch how much you build up there and check clearance when opening and closing the doors so it wont scuff and chip the paint.....coming along nicely, reminds me of my car every time i see your progress.....:cheers

look familiar...i used USC body icing (white filler) for any fill less than 1/8" spreads much nicer than bondo and is 2 part polyester, you can even brush it on. It also sands better than bondo and leaves no pinholes. For the most part the whole thing was skim coated with it to get it flat and straight.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Pulled the engine and trans. Actually looks pretty good...Considering it has three coats of paint on the engine. Thankfully two of the coats are just on top. Got the intake cleaned up and painted it flat alluminum. Gonna paint the engine the metallic blue I just like the look of allumium intake. Gotta sand out a few runs on the firewall and clean up a fenderwell.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Comin right along!! :cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Scrape, wash, pressure wash, clean, rub, scrape, clean and repeat...... Mask, spray admire BEER!!!!!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Getting cleaner


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Touch it... clean it paint it..... 













Dressed and ready for the prom... Well an 80's prom anyway. Would like some different valve covers and air cleaner but they came with the car and the cost was right.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the look...at least the valve covers look like MT's, but then again 80's muscle is what i based my build on .....


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Engine back at home.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the Holley covers. You could get a polishing kit and make them shine like chrome.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Went for a little test drive today. Engine is smooth. Runs great. By no means is it a powerhouse but it's kinda peppy. Exhaust leaks fixed. Sounds great. Felt 18 again. Had a stupid little grin the entire time.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess this is what started it for me. I was brought home in this 66 gto. 389 4 barrel 4 speed car. Mother hit a tree with it in the snow. said it was the car she learned to drive with. She said it was fixed. Dad (when he was alive) told me a couple of stories. First he said he had trouble breaking sway bar links from a dead stop. Said a buddy had a 1968 KR500 mustang. He said from a rolling start he could wax it but a standing start he had trouble getting it to hook. I was brought home from the hospital in it. He said he came sliding up to emergency room doors. Helped my mother inside. Went out and parked the car and when he returned he had a son. The car was long gone before I could remeber it but evedentally it got in my blood.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

facn8me said:


> I was brought home in this 66 gto. .


Is your name Ricky Bobby.
I got the same valve covers on my 70. Mine are painted aluminum, look great to me, and low maintenance. I gave up on chrome a while ago, it rusts and is junk after. Your air cleaner is a fire hazards, I don't like them, but they look good. 
Car looks great, congrats, I am also a Lemans guy.:cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

jetstang said:


> . Your air cleaner is a fire hazards, I don't like them, but they look good.
> Car looks great, congrats, I am also a Lemans guy.:cheers


Everything can be a fire hazzard if ya don't know what yer doing. lol Air filter came with the car. It will stay untill I can afford a dual snorkel. 


As for lemans or gto guy. Well if it weren't for the lemans/tempest there wouldn't be a GTO so how can ya not love them. Plus with 99% of them made into clones the chance of running into another convertible still branded lemans is getting slimmer. As a matter of fact in 10 yrs mine will be more valuable than any gto as it will be one of 6 lemans left hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah or something like that. lol. I can dream right? My mother was over yesterday and she said there is no way a gto is the same size of my lemans. At least what she remembers from 43 yrs ago. I had thought my dads GTO had been totaled but I now remember she said it was repo'd after my dad hurt his back and couldn't work. The engine was at the machine shop when it was repo'd.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Same here i was driven home in my dads brand new 65'GTO and my mother purchased a 66' Lemans new a year later can still remember the baby movies all the bad ass iron parked in the driveway. Used to always ask why they got rid of them.....(i was the answer)....lol, same reason i stopped buying Firebirds...Two daughters. Now 46 years later finally got me one....just did the final car show for the season no trophies but i won the 50/50...$176.00 beats a trophy any day, will start my Posi rear and fund out right....arty: and i could not resist one final smokey burnout at the last speed bump....wife was behind me and when she pulled up tehre was still smoke wafting out of her car...


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Heck ya $176 is a whole lot better than a sharp stick to the eye. I just had knee surgery friday so I'm in limbo for a couple weeks. At least I have it runnin and driving so I don't have too climb up in my truck. or fall out of it. Now if only the rain will stop as all them holes in the top doesn't help.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh... almost forgot. Got 1 seat base resprung. I have $20 in spring and wired burlap and cotton. Amazingly everything fit well. Here's the base. Take a pic of it together at a later date. it's stiffer and I sit a little higher but I've heard that complaint on the buying the seat base springs from ames and new foam. My foam is actually in good shape so with a little elbow grease and some time I saved a few bucks and have a new seat. (sort a)


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Did you buy a spring kit or what? My 66 has nice covers, but when you sit down you are on the floor, worn out. I may have to do that. Not dissin' the air cleaner, but the foam absorbs oils and fuel and a backfire lights them off. My 66 is a cloaned Lemans, so I have two..


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I went thru a place called diyupholsterysupply.com. I think that's how it's spelled. For z springs, wire some hog rings, burlap and cotton to do both rear seats I spent $65 shipped. I need about $11 worth of springs to finish up the other seat. So for the price of just the burlap and cotton for the back seat shipped from ames I will get all my seats redone. (already have the new covers) Someone at work had the folding clips. I'm very happy with the results. I used (what was left) rusted broken worn out origianl springs as a guide. Just get some gloves a couple pairs of needle nose vise grips and start straighting and bending as needed. Then wire it all up staying with the contours of the seat base and all should go well.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, that was it, here's the sight.
Springs Upholstery | DIY Upholstery Supply
Pretty cool, never saw anyone rebuild the seat springs. May try it in the future. Did you just search for what looks right, or get a list of materials from someone?
:confused


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I figure a whole lot of seats have been repaired long before the "replacement" bases where ever available. Simple design. Springs really only go one way although you get 5-6 springs bent up laying there it looks like a mess. My original seat bases where complete enough to follow the patteren and that's how I gueestimated how much spring material. I was wrong of course but at 99 cents a spring I think I can buy 11 more. I had to cut some springs for the front and side springs so I was a couple of inches short to use them in the other seat. Just a minor set back and may weld a few together to get the lenght I need Either way I've saved almost $200 bucks over just the seat bases. Plus it's all new not gonna break down anytime soon but should conform a lil over time. You can adjust the height and side bolsters just by tweaking the springs a little. Want a little more wrap around make the side springs taller and it will hold up on the out side. I used a piece of cardboard to sit on and adjust height and side height. I bought the burlap by the yard along with the cotton. That is all measurable on your old ones. And as I learned AGAIN.... always get a tad bit more than ya think.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That is pretty cool. If it was easy, you may want to do it and sell here, nice little business. Yours look real good.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

My hands hurt like hell for a day or two from straightning then bending them springs. They come on a roll and even buying them cut they are still in a circle shape. Grab bend grab bend grab bend. I can honestly say Ionly spent about 3 hours rebuilding it. Hopefull some guys will see it's doable and jump right in and fix theirs. Sometimes all someone that's mechanically inclined needs is to see it. I'll try and take pics of the next one going together and maybe I can get it to be a sticky.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What about using a tubing bender to get the radius? Or are you talking about bending the spring to get the right arch?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

The surface springs are pretty much straight across. So the new springs have to be stragthened. They hve a curve in them coming off the roll. As they get to the edge you need to bend some 120* some 90* some more some less. They sit in cut outs in the rear and bottom. Then you tie them all together and shape the outside edge with the wire. One spring is fairley soft but as you start tieing them together the start speading the load out. If you look in ames catalog they show the side springs. You just bend it up. cut to length and tie into the upper flat springs. Anyway it will be a couple weeks but will do a step by step on the next one. Very possible a tubing bender will work but if you look thru that DIY they have the actual tool to bend them with for sale too.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Good info, I'm sure they would sticky it if you put it up.
Are you talking about bending ends or the spring? I saw the end tool on the website, pretty neat.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's a pic of before and formed spring.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Sat down and made up the "small" list of parts I needed. TWO THOUSAND SEVEN HUNDRED and TWENTY ONE DOLLARS. Still in under 10 grand.... cept for that body paint work. Really slowed down on the progress after my knee surgery. It's about time to start working on it again. Wish my sweetie liked old hot rods. Looking at a 68 datsun roadster 2000 for her. Too bad cause there's a couple good deals out there on some muscle cars.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

good to hear your getting back at it, knees and shoulders can be a Biatch ...sounds like your right on track i think all said and done i came in a bit over 15K including car. Only things really left on my wish list are posi rear end and GTO hood. I ended up really liking the 2:76 freeway gear with the 455 so I may just go with new carrier and call the 8.2 good until i blow it up.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like its coming along nicely! Keep posting!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Got the old paint off.. Got a few small things fixed. Got the epoxy primer shot. Gonna drive it up to the pontiac nat's here in tulsa the 28th. Then Vacation. I am amazed at just how good the body is. Have a few small areas to get straight. Be a couple of weeks


----------



## 67 LeMans 4dr Cpe (Apr 30, 2012)

OPGI makes the emblems for the sides. I think theyre like 60 a side.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking good....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice! :cheers arty:


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

67 LeMans 4dr Cpe said:


> OPGI makes the emblems for the sides. I think theyre like 60 a side.


Thanks I've got all the emblems. 


First round of block sanding done. Really amazed at how straight this car is. I've added a lil polyester filler that instig8er suggested. Will put some 2k primer on it saturday and start all over again. I figure 2-3 more block sandings and be ready for paint. oh and will be cutting out the olny "rusted" spot this weekend. I sure wish a replacement lemans tail panel was available. It's rusted out about 1-2" up from the bottom.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

that Body Icing is good stuff....sands much better than bondo (rage gold) and is non porous (no pinholes) but nothing thicker than 1/8".....looking good Facn8. As much work as it all is i am dying to do another one, on the search right now for next winters project. When you block sand do it in an X pattern it will keep the sanding scratches down and assure your not cutting into the lines also on the last round tape your body line edges and sand up to them then do the other side of the line the same way...your lines will be sharp and razor straight. I used 4' long 1/2" x 4" wood for the doors and back quarters its flexible enough to hug the contour but rigid enough to cut quick.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmmm... I'm opposite.. As much work as it is I'm trying to figure out how to get out of painting her jeep... LOL Probably not gonna happen but who knows. Actually after this I have to find her a lil convertible sports car. I imagine that will be the next paint project then her jeep. 

Also I appreciate the advice. I'm taking my time and doing as much research as I can... Fortunatly I saw this one guy that did a FANTASTIC job on his tempest and he wears SOCKS with SANDELS How hard can it be?


Always been a mechanic. Never a bodyguy. Well I am a leg man. Guess that will all change when I'm done.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

lookin good, wont be long now.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:rofl:....well i am a carpenter trying to build a car, and if you walk out in my back 40 with flip flops alone you'll be nursing a bad case of poison something especially after a fresh mow. 

Actually i related doing the bodywork to mudding drywall only on a microscopic level, believe me after the paint cures (a few months) any missed 320 scratches will pop out from their hiding places. your car looks nice and smooth not too many dings, mine was a shelf for 35 years, it is pretty much skim coated in the icing to get it back to straight and smooth but i will take that over one thats rotted back to mother earth any day....keep up the good work Facn8 would love to get a shot of our cars side by side when you get it done that is going to be one nice Vert. Saw a 69 LeMans vert today gave him a big thumbs up from my truck then called my engine guy and told him to light a fire under getting the stroker assembled, they had some problems with the balancing but it should be wrapped by Tuesday.

seeing your tri-power made me itch for a little more WOW factor so i picked up and Offy low rise dual quad manifold with matched 600 holleys for 600.00 at the swapmeet, he had some killer cross ram set-ups but nothing for a Poncho. I am thinking of how i can custom make a single air cleaner that will work with the ram air set-up, will post when i figure it out.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Gettin closer.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

that high build primer is great stuff to iron out the wrinkles, lookin good


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Iy's looking great sir. I can relate to your comment about "always a mechanic, never a body guy" because that was me. Well, almost me ---- my favorite accessories on the other gender fly at higher altitudes 

I leanred how to do it on the Beast. None of that had I ever done before - ever.

Just remember. No one's gonig to be as critical of your work as you will be. Part of that's just natural human nature, part of it's because by the time it's done you will have spent many hours up close and personal with every single square inch of surface so you're going to know it better than anyone.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

No doubt in my mind nobody will be more critical than me. I can point out 1000 flaws still...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking awesome! I'm only a few steps behind you. Can't wait to see some paint on there!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Just sitting here thinking man i wish my car did not have a roof when i painted it.....should be a piece of cake to spray that. Wife says next car i do better be a vert and a manual trans...lol, why do i get the feeling i won't get to drive that one much. Those are going to be two sharp cars, by far some of the nicest owner done resto's i have seen have come from this forum, keep up the good work guys it's inspiring. And as much as you say "i will never do this again"....you probably will.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

And we sand again.......













And wash and prime..... BUT this looks like the last time. Paint in the next month or so.... probably.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

OK, this is as close as it's gonna get. Time to put some color on it. Maybe this next weekend.. Maybe one of these night this week. who knows. Thankfully it looks like it's gonna be HOT and HUMID for the rest of the summer. woohoo just what I wanted. lol


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

getting closer.. Have basecoat on and I am fixing my few little problems. All stupid decisions on my part. Fixed one place where i hit it with my sleeve... All good. Tapped the side of the front fender with the air hose.. Nothing major... Backed into the front fender painting the hood. Not a big deal... Tried to fix them with paint. hahahahaha yeah that didn't work. Anyway went to bed. Got up this morning and checkout my now dry runs. 1 meguiars unigrit block later a lil elbow grease and the runs are gone. Did give me time to start wet sanding it and get what little trash and very minor orange peel out. Amazingly I got the base coat on without tiger striping it. Now to finish the wet sanding up. Paint is BEAUTIFUL wet. Oh well was hoping to spray than clear it. Guess the only thing I accomplished is smoothing it up a lil more than it would have been.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looking good, when you get that clear down it is gonna pop. ...:cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks insta... Maybe tonight it will shine


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Alrighty... Got a good look this morning... I did an OK job. Nothing that shouldn't be able to be fixed.. Worst was a run on the front fender. It is now gone thanks to a meguiars unigrit block. I recomend one or two of these things to anyone that paints. Got some orange peel.. more that I care for but is gonna wet sand out. All and I think it's gonna be just fine.. 1 thing I do have to do is recoat the underside of the trunk lid. Was just to dark to see it lay down and it needs a little more. Gonna try and get it sanded buffed and polished over the next week. 100* is just a lil uncomfy.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks great!!!, seeing that clear go on makes the whole process worth it ....yeah you really need to take the trunk lid off to get it right from every angle, did mine before i rolled it in for paint on a stand for practice. that blue looks great really comes out with the clear. how many coats of clear did you lay on. i did 4 and waited too long before cutting and buffing. i am thinking of getting a dynabride sander to wet sands it again. can't wait to see it out in the light.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I got 3 coats on before running out.. well I have just enough to finish up the trunk lid. 

I've started wet sanding it. Have most errors fixed. Haven't researched cutting compunds or anything to speak of. Gonna go down and talk to the local paint guy for recomendations.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you get on it this week it should cut nice.....after that the new clears get hard as a rock. usually 1000 then 1500 then rubbing compound (2000) then a final glaze (chemical cut) many good brands (3M, mcquires etc.) 3 coats should be plenty just stay off the edges with the wheel i waited because it scared the hell out of me sanding down something i had just spent all that time making shiny....LOL but as it cures out it will sink into the minute scratches and i can lean into it with 1000 now and barely muddy the water. have to re-spray my hoods when i find a GTO one so i will proabably wait til then to re-cut the car with a sander like Bears. does not look bad at all i am just a picky SOB and my worst critic, as i am sure you are.....amazing work you should be proud, some really outstanding cars coming from members of this forum and i think it spurs a lot of the new guys to try it themselves.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Went with meguiars. Honestly it was about the cheapest. The paint shop guy walked me thru them all. Siad he had used it and was impressed... What ya think. Wet sanded with 1000 the 1500 the 2000 then hit with compound. No finishing pad yet
This fender is the worst part of the whole paint job. I backed into it TWICE once during base and once during clear. Put a run in it BOTH times fixing it. If this fender looks this good I'm pretty stoked on the rest.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks good
Wait a day or two before you take a finishing pad to it with a lighter compound.
If you can, set the fender outside in the sun for a day.
Nothin worse then wasting a buch of time with a finishing pad and compound and a day or two later have a bunch of sanding scratches appear.

Bill


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks good, keep the pics coming, wet sanding and buffing is a job in itself...was never a fan of blue cars but they are really growing on me...:cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree insta. My plan initially was to paint the tempest I was going to buy white with red interior. When I checked the tag on this lemans I liked the combination. My Harley is about the color of your car. it is amazingly easy to find in a see of bikes. So I guess Blue is growing on me to.

Bondo.. it was 110* in the shop today... Will be next week sometime before I get this thing all done.. I need to learn to paint better. lol This might be easier... Of course a electric sander would go much faster but it is what it is. I aint buying more crap.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

facn8me said:


> I agree insta. My plan initially was to paint the tempest I was going to buy white with red interior. When I checked the tag on this lemans I liked the combination. My Harley is about the color of your car. it is amazingly easy to find in a see of bikes. So I guess Blue is growing on me to.
> 
> Bondo.. it was 110* in the shop today... Will be next week sometime before I get this thing all done.. I need to learn to paint better. lol This might be easier... Of course a electric sander would go much faster but it is what it is. I aint buying more crap.
> 
> ...


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks bondo..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I used all Meguiar's on the Beast: sanding discs, finishing pads, M105 and M205, and their cutting/buffing/polishing pads. I like the way it turned out.

Bear


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Half way there. Just got the other side to go..


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

Facn8 that looks grrrrate!


What color is that called? It looks close to the Aegena Blue I would love to return my stinky goat to.

http://www.dreamcars.com/dreamcars/Pontiac/GTO/1968/classifieds/1/photos/1000005364_main_lg.jpg


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Factory color nightwatch blue


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nightwatch Blue is a killer color, IMO. Maybe my _favorite_ for the '65 and '66's....my own '65 is Blue Charcoal, and it's grown on me, but Nightwatch has the cache of Black, with a bit of color thrown in. 1964's Nocturne Blue is about the same...super dark, super deep. Ablsolutely stunning on these cars, and really highlights the bodylines and chrome. Way to go!!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

First time out in the sun... Now to re buff it and get the spots I missed then on to polishing.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Front bumper installed. 1 more seat to go and the top... Staple gun supposed to be in monday. Will be one year in the making july 26th. Getting it was my B-day present to myself. Finishing it will be the same


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Just beautiful, awesome work my friend. Be proud, you have one very fine ride. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks Awesome!! :cheers


----------



## 73dodgecharger (Jul 11, 2012)

nice ride!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice, sir. :cheers

Bear


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

And just a couple more...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!.......Very well done, love the color.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Congrats! Nice work!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Beautiful interior, well done. :cheers


----------



## Hawkwynd (Jul 11, 2012)

First post so I guess before anything else, hello :seeya:

Have read your entire build thread several times now, what a great job and super outcome, Happy Birthday to you for sure!

I took great interest in reading this as it seems I will have number 2 of the 6 remaining '66 LeMans convertibles remaining in 10 years :lol:

Mine is black on gold and that's how it originally came but uggg the gold is really gonna have to grow on me for it to stay, I love the parchment, your interior looks fantastic and I think it would look really good with the black paint.

I am guessing that all your chrome was in pretty good shape as it wasn't mentioned in your posts... my trunk trim is pretty beat up but I have a line on a NOS part.

I do have to ask though, if you could do one thing different, what would it be (I would love to learn from your experience)?

Again, awesome job and congrats!!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you Hawk. Yes my chrome is in wonderful shape considering the age. Not perfect but nowhere near bad enough to look for different. 

What would I do different... That's hard to say. my original idea was a completely different car a tempest and white with red interior. When this car became available I can't say I had a color in mind. After picking it up and decoding the vin that's when the color choice became harder. What color would I have painted it? Hmmmm... I don't know. This parchment is a pearlish/goldish. and as you see is beatuiful with a dark background. I never worried about original, still don't. Great thing about the lemans/tempest nobody cares what color or mods. It's not a GTO so it's just cool. 

I would have paid more attention to the windshield moulding clips and had the windshield pulled(the only job I don't want/care to do) I cracked the window attempting to straighten the clips. 

I'm a mechanic by trade so other than mental/clumsey mistakes I pretty much had a plan on how everything should be done and what it was gonna take to finish it. but to be honest, even thought the paint looks good and I get many compliments I would love to had been finacially secure enough to have it done elsewhere, although I'm sure I will be the one that would paint it again. Guess I'm a glutton for punishment. That and $500 in materials beats the hell out of $7k to have it done


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree on the windshield, take it out, its the only way to get the top of the dash painted too, wish i would have done mine....ohhh well, like Facn8 said i will takle it next time I paint it.....how did you finish yoru valve cover Facn8, did mine motor color then sanded it back off the Pontiac to come through brused alum. am gonna paint the arrow heads red so the red pinstripes on body will tie in.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh also Hawk... the top was a pain but not enought to have it done. Total materials including staple gun $450 was quoted $1600. 

Insta. I taped mine off painted then cleared all of it.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

I really like your interior and exterior colors combination!
A buddy back in Highschool.....late 60s..... had a 65 Impala SS, black exterior, white interior, beautiful!
Since then I have always thought a dark colored exterior with a white interior was gorgeous. 
Job well done!!

Bill


----------

